# Jackson says Merry Christmas, Ho, Ho, Ho!



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

We attempted Christmas pics! I'm pretty happy with them, I suck at indoor photos... badly. But Jax was such a good patient client (hehe) and I think they are okay!

He's such a good sport.





































"Are you seriously gonna put a bow on my head?" (my little sister was doing this to him, LOL) 









Yup, she seriously did it.



























-more-


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

"Are we done yet?"


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Both have bows on their head.


















all done.


----------



## Nana52 (Apr 28, 2012)

Awesome pics. Dogs have such patience when their people are so silly  Merry Christmas!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Cute! Merry Christmas!


----------



## RiverRun (Jun 29, 2011)

your indoor photos are much better than mine! They look great! Merry Christmas to y'all!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Those are some fabulous photos.


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

You did good. I can't say the same for myself.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Thank you all!!!


----------

